# Hold Me Tight



## Daisy Etta (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone read this book "Hold Me Tight" by Sue Johnson, or gone to any of the related therapy sessions? I have a counsellor suggesting I do a program based on it. It is unbelievably expensive. If it's just another gimmick fad I sure can't afford to be spending grocery money for more of that taste. But if it's the best greatest answer and will help, I would take a loan out for it. If you have experience or insight into this approach, I'd appreciate hearing your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Love it.

Just don't agree with all of it. But it is insightful.

It's not so much an approach as it is illumination into sex and infidelity.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I have not, but one of the moderators, @Deejo, swears by it.


----------



## Daisy Etta (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you love it enough that you would spend like $3000 to take a program on it? Is it significantly more useful than any other book out there? From the way my counsellor described it, it sounds like something more for the Fightster couple, which isn't really my big concern. But he said "trust the process". Trust isn't my strong point any more, especially not for $3000 which I don't really have. Would you recommend it enough for such a leap of faith?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I would not recommend any book or program for $3000. I would scrutinize the hell out of this.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> I would not recommend any book or program for $3000. I would scrutinize the hell out of this.



Agreed.


----------



## Daisy Etta (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. This guy charges $250 a session and says for someone with as big a problem as affair recovery, it will likely take 12 sessions. I already paid $250 to see him for the first time and basically all he did was outline his program for the future sessions ("next time I will do this, the third time I will do this") so I'm already leery because, why couldn't the program have started on the first $250?! But my IC really recommended him so I don't know what to think. Maybe I will buy the book and try to muddle through on my own. I've got lots of practice doing that. Mostly unsuccessfully, but there's always a first time! Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Daisy Etta said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. This guy charges $250 a session and says for someone with as big a problem as affair recovery, it will likely take 12 sessions. I already paid $250 to see him for the first time and basically all he did was outline his program for the future sessions ("next time I will do this, the third time I will do this") so I'm already leery because, why couldn't the program have started on the first $250?! But my IC really recommended him so I don't know what to think. Maybe I will buy the book and try to muddle through on my own. I've got lots of practice doing that. Mostly unsuccessfully, but there's always a first time! Thanks guys for the info.


The fact that he didn't start the program in the first session is a clue that he's a scammer. Get the book and work through it yourself.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

$3000. Rip off. Gouging hurt individuals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisy Etta (Aug 13, 2014)

Thought I'd show you guys the outline of his "program" as he sent it to me. Only, he didn't do what it says for the "first session", since it was mostly all about telling us how the program worked -- I do not recall being asked what I hope to accomplish. If I had, I'd have said jump to step 3 and get on with it. 

Thanks again guys, for your insights. I am baffled as to why this guy is so highly recommended, but after asking you all, I feel better about my instinct to skip it. 12 sessions at $250 each! Can't happen. Well, here is the outline, for your reading enjoyment.



> First Three Couples Therapy Sessions.Both of you come together for the first couples therapy session which is 90 minutes. During the first 90 minute session with both of you, we will hear the concerns what each of you have about your relationship. Each will be able to speak freely and we will make the session as comfortable as possible. We listen with compassion to fully understand your situation. You can tell us what you hope to accomplish.
> 
> For the second session each person will be seen for their own confidential individual session. This provides each an opportunity to share concerns the therapist needs to know without worry of hurting their partners feelings. A history of your significant relationships will be taken to help us learn about how you deal with emotions in relationships.
> 
> ...


----------

